# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  10 mo Curso Manejo Integrado de Cultivos en la irrigación Chavimochic !!!

## kscastaneda

Fecha : Del 06 al 09 de octubre.
Lugar : Auditorio Cesar Vallejo - UNT. (Jr. Diego de Almagro con Independencia - Trujillo).
Inversión : S/. 250 profesionales y general; S/. 150 estudiantes.
Informes e inscripciones : aptch_viru@yahoo.com - 044 525397  *PROGRAMA* *
ASOCIACION DE AGRICULTORES AGROEXPORTADORES PROPIETARIOS DE TERRENOS DE CHAVIMOCHIC 
X CURSO: "MANEJO INTEGRADO DE CULTIVOS EN LA IRRIGACION CHAVIMOCHIC" 
Organiza: Asociación de Agricultores Agroexportadores Propietarios de Terrenos de Chavimochic
Lugar: Auditorio César Vallejo - UNT.
Fecha: 06 al 09 de Octubre del 2010 
MIERCOLES 06 DE OCTUBRE*
10:00 a.m. Inscripciones y entrega de materiales.
02:00 p.m. Inscripciones y entrega de materiales.
03:00 p.m. Inauguración del curso. Ing. Gustavo Guerrero Paretto. Presidente CC.SS.- APTCH
03:20 p.m. Liderazgo e Inteligencia Emocional desde una Perspectiva Ontologica. Ing. Manuel Cueva Castillo. Bayer Cropscience
04:20 p.m. Refrigerio _04:50 p.m. Microorganismos Beneficos y su utilizaciòn en la Agricultura. Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez. Biofertil SAC_ 05:30 p.m. Experiencias en el manejo de Granado. Ing. Jorge Taipe. Consultor  *JUEVES 07 DE OCTUBRE*
08:00 a.m. Manejo del Cultivo de Caña en la Irrigación Chavimochic. Empresa Agroindustrial Laredo S.A.A.
08:50 a.m. Evaluación y manejo de plagas en Caña de azucar. Ing. Manuel Bravo Calderon. Universidad Pedro Ruiz Gallo.
09:50 a.m. Refrigerio
10:10 a.m. Ensayo realizado en la localidad de Ica. Ing. Andres Casas. Departamento de Horticultura UNALM.
10:40 a.m. Uso de Tuneles en Cosecha de Esparrago. Danper Trujillo S.A.C.**
11:20 a.m. Efecto de la Fertilización Foliar en la Caida de Flores para el Manejo de Prodiplosis longifila. Ing. Jorge castillo Valiente. UNALM - APTCH
12:00 a.m. Uso de Sistemas de Alerta en el Manejo de Enfermedades. Ing. Karla Ganoza. Bayer Cropscience
13:00 p.m. Receso
02:30 p.m. Caracterización de las principales querezas presentes en los cultivos de paltos, citricos y maracuya. Ing. Armando Canales. SENASA
03:20 p.m. Manejo de Acaros en el Cultivo de Palto. Ing. Victor Soto. Avo Perú S.A.
04:10 p.m. Manejo Agronomico de Palto en Instalación. Ing. Víctor Bazan. Camposol S.A.
05:00 p.m. Refrigerio
05:20 p.m. Fisiologia de la floración y cuajado de fruto en Mandarina. Ing. Marco Mattar. Chile  *VIERNES 08 DE OCTUBRE*
08:00 a.m. Manejo Deficiencias y Excesos Nutricionales en Citricos. Ing. Marco Mattar. Chile
09:00 a.m. Problemas radiculares en esparrago y su manejo. Ing. Walter Apaza Tapia. UNALM - APTCH.
09:40 a.m. Refrigerio
10:00 a.m. Manejo y control de Malezas. Ing. Ulises Osorio. UNALM
11:00 a.m. Manejo de la Biodiversidad en Cultivos Agricolas. Dr. Alexander Rodríguez. UNALM
11:40 a.m. Manejo del Cultivo de Vid. Ing. Manuel Llontop. Consultor Externo.
13:00 p.m. Receso
02:30 p.m. Enfermedades de la Vid en el Perú. Ing. Walter Apaza Tapia. UNALM - APTCH
03:10 p.m. Fenomeno del Niño y Niña en la costa del perú. Ing. Ulises Osorio. UNALM
04:10 p.m. Manejo de plagas en Maracuya en el Norte del Perú. Ing. Manuel Bravo Calderon. Universidad Pedro Ruiz Gallo.
04:50 p.m. Refrigerio
05:20 p.m. Manejo de Abejas para Polinización en Frutales. Mg. Sc. Agustin Martos. UNALM
06:20 p.m. Tendencias al uso de plaguicidas en el GlobalGap. Ing. Susana García Zavaleta. Consultora  *SABADO 09 DE OCTUBRE:*
07:30 a.m. Día de Campo. Salida Trujillo.
08:00 a.m. Visita a la Irrigacion Chavimochic.
13:00 p.m. Clausura del Curso.
01:30 p.m. Almuerzo de confraternidad. Ofrecido por Agronegocios Genesis
ASOCIACION DE AGRICULTORES AGROEXPORTADORES PROPIETARIOS DE TERRENOS
DE CHAVIMOCHIC  *Los esperamos en Trujillo !!!*Temas similares: Curso "MANEJO INTEGRADO DE PLAGAS Y ENFERMADADES DE CULTIVOS DE EXPORTACIÓN EN EL PERÚ" I curso teórico práctico manejo, mantenimiento, calibración de equipos y técnicas de aplicación de productos para la protección de cultivos. "manejo integrado del cultivo de cebolla Minag espera habilitar 38,000 nuevas hectáreas de cultivos agrícolas con tercera etapa de Chavimochic Curso:Manejo Tecnificado de Cultivo de Café Convencional/Orgánico en Selva Central (29/04/09)

----------

